# Galveston RV park



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Is there a nice park in Galveston with with full hookups and boat launch or slip?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

bayou shores has a launch,and im pretty sure full hook ups


----------



## buckweet (Aug 8, 2011)

New one on Stewart road , but not launch....


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

ibtbone said:


> bayou shores has a launch,and im pretty sure full hook ups


My camper is too big for what's available.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

Galveston Bay RV park has boat slips but its in Dickinson.


----------



## atexan (Jun 26, 2014)

Only a few on the Island and Bolivar that offer boat slips

www.tikitomsrv.com
www.bayoushoresrvresort.com
www.stingaree.com/RV-Park
www.reelparadiservpark.com


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

For that trip I ended up staying at Jamaica Beach RV Park. Everywhere with a boat slip was booked. This RV park was a little busy for my taste, but the kids enjoyed it, plenty for them to do. When I went fishing I just launched at Waterman's and fished close by in west bay. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------

